# Advice for a new rescue "mom"?



## Mambo#9 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to the forum. I'm picking up a 5-6 month old rescue Havanese tomorrow morning: Mambo! I'm super excited, and a tiny bit anxious.

I had a rescue Westie years ago, but she was already house broken when I adopted her. I'm new to Havanese as a breed and to puppy training in general. I have a bunch of puppy gear (including a wire crate) and I've done quite a bit of reading, but any advice you have for me would be great. I'm told he is partially crate trained. 

Thanks!

P.S. We're starting a positive reinforcement based obedience class on Sunday. (Clicker training, but without the clicker.)

P.P.S. I look forward to getting to "know" all of you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome! Good luck today Do you know his background? I've had a couple fosters. The one foster was very timid because he was from a puppymill. I had to keep a leash on him when I was home or it was impossible to catch him. I would set up an x pen with a bed, pee pad, toys, water etc. When you get him, you will know more of what you need to work on. Let us know and we can all chime in! Hope things go well today!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Thank you for rescuing a Havanese in need.

I guess you are picking him up now and I hope we get to see pictures soon. There are plenty of people here who can help you with whatever questions you have.

Welcome to you and Mambo (great name  )


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcomed to you and Mambo. :welcome:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome and good luck today. Keep us posted.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!!
Looking forward to getting to know you and Mambo!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome I'm excited to hear all about him!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

WELCOME! :clap2:


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to you and Mambo- can't wait to see pics!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for opening your home & heart to this little guy in need. Look forward to hearing his story..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Mambo's Mom:

I hope everything is going well with your new pup. Please give us an update with photos.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*:welcome:to you and Mambo.*


----------

